# Roof Leak By Chimney



## grantworth (Feb 18, 2010)

We would love some help with a slightly different situation. The chimney and  house were built 1955. The water seeps in at the ceiling line. It is always hard to say exactly where a leak is coming from because the water migrates. They replaced the roof, rebuilt the cricket, and replaced the flashing six months ago.The leak has slowed, but not stopped and is coming from the same place. The bricks appear to be porous. In the past, when they have been treated with silicone, the leak has stopped for a year at a time. They brought in some high-end roof consultants in the early 90's who said the basic problem was the use of substandard bricks which are porous. 
Any ideas about what to do? Thanks!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 18, 2010)

Welcome to House Repair Talk. I thought this needed it's own thread so I moved it so you can get more views.

We have used Siloxane, spray sealer with sucess on masonary chimney that wick water. Repeat applications in about 5-7 years. Also make sure that the mortar joints are solid, the mortar cap on top of the chimney is not cracked and that the flashing is installed properly. Also make sure that the shingles are installed properly in the cricket valley and there is a "kick out" at the bottom of the flashing to push water past the chimney.

Take a picture if you can, this will kelp a lot.


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 18, 2010)

Also look at the chimney wall connection if this is a side wall chimney. Lots of water runs down the siding and seeks its own path.
if it is a center chimney, go into the attic on a sunny day and turn off all the lights...if you see any sunshine... seal it up.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Feb 18, 2010)

And some h/w stores sell moisture meters.  It might give you a trail to follow.
Troubleshooting will be easier if you can coax the problem into appearing, like with a garden hose.
The time lag between the water flowing and the problem appearing may also be a clue.

Here's some more plans of attack
BSD-114: Interior Insulation Retrofits of Load-Bearing Masonry Walls In Cold Climates &mdash;

In the link at the bottom, especially look at
    BSD-108: Investigating and Diagnosing Moisture Problems


----------



## grantworth (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks, everyone. We'll give this a try!


----------



## mudmixer (Feb 20, 2010)

What is the condition of the chimney crown? (assuming you have a masonry chimney).

Do you have a chimney cap with enough overhang?


----------

